# Shark Weave



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Most of you have seen it, but I'm sure there are some that haven't. As I stated during Ellis's presentation, this was worked up and created utilizing the Pic to Weave program. 

It is 6 layers, 72 threads and 123 wraps. It,s on my sons new 30-50# boat rod.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Awesome !!*

*Doug....*
* I seen it in person....it is just awesome !!:cheers: *





*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

It is beautiful! I thought it was a decal! Thanks for posting it because you left Saturday before my wife could see it...I was trying to describe it to her!
I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice. How do you like that program?


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Very Nice Doug. I just finished 7 new patterns with P2W. Man I wish this thing would have been around a long time ago. I like the fact that I am still the artist but the program does all the crazy work for me. Cant wait til I can wrap some of the designs they looke really awesome.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Doug the weave looks great. I have a copy of the P2W, just haven't installed it yet. I need to get off the couch and start doing some honest work.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Scott so far it's the best thing since sliced bread as far as weaves go IMHO. I really like the fact you design the pattern, then can print the left list in color according to the threads in the pattern. It will give you each color change and show each thread that needs to be dropped on every wrap. Along with the left list it gives you a thread layer list for setting up your weave.

It's truely a great program for anyone interested in weaving.

Doc, I understand you had some imput on the programs design and I could not have thought of anyone better myself. This was a bit ambitious for a first design, but I was in the process of building the rod and thought... what the hell.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice Doug. I did,nt see that Saturday. Sorry I did'nt return your call but by the time I saw it, it was way to late but message received and thanks buddy. Some day you'll have to show me that P2W . Take care ,,,,Jim


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

Really beautiful weave. Love it.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*WOW!! First multi-color weave, too? Unreal; great job, Doug!*


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow is right! That is a nice weave and very well done. Next year you will have to do the seminar. My son said that I wondered off of the subject too much.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe I can help with that next year Ellis. Is that a good time fo year to go fishing?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Doug ,very nice weave looks great on that rod , I'd like to see more pics of the rest of the rod if you can..................Dave


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

March is rather windy, Doc. I didn't mind it when I used to wade fish but now I fish out of an aluminum boat and get tossed around quite a bit. 

It would be great if you joined us. This year we had to do with pot luck. 

I am using PCStitch 6 now to make my patterns and will upgrade to a newer program. What would be the advantage of going with a Pic To Weave over the PC Stitch Pro or the Visual Weave? I don't need a left list.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*I saw it*

That there beauty caught my eye immediately Doug, IMHO not just the weave but the entire rod itself is an eye catcher. Thank you for the tips when we last spoke. Mr. E. Mendiola what can I say sir meeting you and everyone was a treat for me, you and Pat are a barrel of laughs. A difinate treat for me.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Maybe I can help with that next year Ellis. Is that a good time fo year to go fishing?


Doc, we would all be standing in line to take you fishing if you would come down here! There are plenty of places to go fishing this time of year and maybe we could twist your arm to come by the show and glean some of your knowledge on us!

Ellis, dont listen to your son! I thought you were great...my wife and I thouroughly enjoyed your talk and would protest if you didn't get a bigger gig next year! lol


----------



## mountainman (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow that is a beautiful wrap!!! I just hope when I get to learning the art I a half as good as that!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

That is basically what I am talking about Terry. I am penciling in a trip to help out at the show with a little razzle dazzle seminar, maybe a multi builder project, and of course fishing. Never caught specs, never caught redfish, cobia, blackfin and who knows what else. Need to get some tickets punched. LOL Would have been there this year but just planned toooo much. 

I think I like P2W because it is so like what I have always done to creat my own designs and put in what detail I want. The with a click I can change colors, add or subtract, change directions and of course a LL every time I need one. I think those that work from the grids like PC and VW but I know several that have fallen in love with P2W. I just finished 7 new patterns in less than two days and that would normally have taken me weeks to do them. Different strokes for different folks. All three programs are great tools but the artist is still in the person.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you Terrynj. I have downloaded the trial sample of P2W and will give it a go. It just takes me forever to learn anything done on a computer. However, I learned PCStitch and should learn P2W if I just take my time. The one thing that I noticed right off is that when you import a picture it is not fuzzy like in the PCStitch.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Doug, It was even better seeing it in person! I wanted to catch up w/ you after you said you used P2W, but you slipped out. I bought it in NC, but haven't played w/ it much yet. Jerry


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

Doc, I'll be first in line next year... as Terry said, getting you on the water would be no problem at all. Maybe you could even talk O'l Putter in to making it down.

Ellis, don't worry about them kinfolk, I though your presentation was very informative and intertaining. I enjoyed it very much!

Jerry, how was the fishing? Sorry I had to get out before getting to say goodby to everyone, but I really enjoyed meeting and hanging out with you. Your Tiger Wrap was awsome!


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Excellent job on the shark Doug!

I am the developer of PicToWeave and it really does feel great to see such fantastic designs coming out of it!

I don't want to hijack your thread so I'll briefly answer the question re PC Stitch Vs PicToWeave.

Basically PicToWeave is designed from the ground up for rod builders. So it has all the popular thread sizes and colors built in. You can work either from a left list, or directly from a pattern which can be printed over multiple pages so it's easy to see.
I personally work from both at the same time (I need all the help I can get).
It allows you to customise the settings to suit your weaving style.
And it allows you to take a design done by someone else and quickly adjust thread sizes and colors to suit your own tastes.

Is it worth getting if you already own a full version of PC Stitch?
I believe so, but at the end of the day only you can decide that. Realistically we all know you can design weaves on graph paper, so no software is required at all.
The fact that doing it that way was so hard is no doubt why more people haven't taken up weaving.

If anyone has any questions, they can contact me directly [email protected]

cheers

Owen Dare


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to 2cool, Owen. Your name was mentioned many times Saturday at our little gathering. (all in a good way). A lot of good people here and everybody gets along very well. Good to have you aboard,,,,Jim


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Owen
It would have been great to have you there Saturday to do a demo on the pic to weave. I am going to order one as soon as I sell another rod.
PFD


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

I actually just got back from a holiday in the US.
We had an absolute ball!
Did about 2,500 miles of touring around the west coast, grand canyon, bryce, yosemite etc.
I'd go back in a blink.
the 14 hours on a plane is a bummer though


----------

